

PHP Weekly January 15, 2015 - dutchbrit
http://phpweekly.com/archive/2015-01-15.html

======
inovica
This is ours, so thanks for posting. Would love to get some feedback on
improvement

~~~
dutchbrit
You're welcome & thanks! It's a great newsletter & always full of interesting
topics. Suggestion wise, maybe allow people to send in articles?

~~~
inovica
Yeah, we need to get a simple suggestions form on there. We're just doing this
as a bit of a side project, though its not making money and I doubt it will

